# télécharger des titres sur spotify



## baruch (5 Novembre 2009)

quelqu'un sait-il comment télécharger des titres sur son i phone à partir de spotify ?
des fois ça marche, des fois ça ne marche pas 
spotify indique 
they will be downloaded while you have a wifi connection
mon i phone est en mode wifi le titre ne se télécharge pas et  1 pending sync m'informe que tout ceci est en attente
quelqu'un rencontre t il le même problème ?
à +
baruch


----------

